# Sme



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

A few months ago, some folks (including myself) were asking what happened to SME (Scout Mountain Equipment) and no-one had any answer.
I tried to call the owner and the company with no luck, all phones were shut off. The website was down and I thought we had heard the end of the company.
I was disapointed because I had found a nice hunting & 3d carbon shaft that my customers liked and was cheap in the Epsilon.
I received a catalog yesterday from a company called Vital Bow Gear and while looking through the pages, I saw the old Epsilon shafts which they now call "Vital Hunter". I went to their website (www.vitalbowgear.com) and looked some more to find Ben Afshari as the President of the company. He was also the owner of SME.
As I remember, he and his wife ran a top notch company and had great products. I'll get in touch with him and post his response.


Jon


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*X-SME*

*I posted about the new company on another site about 2 weeks ago or so. I received their catalogue (brochure) and they have some interesting things to offer and made some improvements to their line of X-SME products. *


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Today, I spoke to Maria at Vital Bow Gear. Her Husband Ben who owns the patents to several products that were SME products now owns the new company. They took the patented products with them and now sell under the new name.
If you like the new product line, give them a shot, their knowledge and customer service is top notch and I'm sure you will be pleased.
The old SME Epsilon (now called Vitalhunter) arrows were very strong and straight. I have used them for 3d and hunting and have had great luck. I'll continue to sell them in my shop.
I still have a few dozen mediums left!


Jon


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*Jon,
I like(d) SME products. I did some testing for Ben. I hope to use more of their products in the future.*


----------



## Bowdeadly (Oct 24, 2002)

*A Good Man*

I met Ben last October in Selma Alabama durring the Jackie Caudle Celeberty Hunt. He is a good man and is very interesting to talk with. The products he manufactures are as honest as the day is long. They all work and he stands behind them all the way. I like the epsilon arrows also and shoot them indoors. I will hunt with them this year.


----------

